# P21DD Code



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

There are a couple threads with limited info for this code so I figured I would start another to document my experience.

1/3/2016 - Started the car and found the CEL on. Checked code with the scanner and found P21DD. Code reader would not give me further info. Searching found this to be a problem with the DEF heater, low current. Cleared code. On restart the CEL came back. Ran some errands. Cleared code upon return home.
1/4/2016 - 4 starts and 120 miles no code.
1/5/2016 - 2 starts and 80 miles not code. On 3rd start CEL. Note temps have been 20+ and the car is kept in a garage.
1/6/2016 - PMed Chevy Customer Care to ask about coverage under emissions warranty. The owners manual states the DEF tank is covered and this begin a component in that tank and part of a system that is purely emission control based, I think it should be covered. Will call the dealer next and ask.
1/7/2016 - Chevy Customer Care PMed back and cannot help. Going to call the dealer and see what they can do. I will do the work myself if its not covered.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I have read the 2014 owners manual twice now.......where are you seeing def tank/heater coverage beyond 3/36 in 49 state coverages?

Page and section please.

Rob


----------



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

Robby said:


> I have read the 2014 owners manual twice now.......where are you seeing def tank/heater coverage beyond 3/36 in 49 state coverages?
> 
> Page and section please.
> 
> Rob


Page 29 of the thin separate manual. Its a little confusing but I think the tank is covered and the heater is part of the tank.

Update in 1st post.


----------



## pgrove22 (Nov 12, 2014)

Just got my Cruze Diesel back from the dealership i have 31k miles. Check engine light was on with code P21DD they replaced part # 22978800 Reservoir 3.120 and Part# 19286292 Fluid 8.800. All under Warranty. I'm checking with the Customer Support line Sr Adviser to find out how long that part will be under warranty in case it goes out again.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

CosmosGoat said:


> Page 29 of the thin separate manual. Its a little confusing but I think the tank is covered and the heater is part of the tank.
> 
> Update in 1st post.



OK, got it.

If the car is registered in California, certain parts get additional warranty.

The tank and heater are listed as 7/70 California coverage only.........this is why there is a asterisk (*) after the part description.
You will note some other items listed have a double (**) asterisk, indicating 8/80 California coverage.

You are stuck here, in Hellinois, with me.......So, in this case, the component only has 3/36 or federal, coverage.

Rob


----------



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks for the clarification for me. I was readings it as 7/70 OR Cali. Looks like its time to order parts.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Anything replaced by the dealer I believe comes with 1 year unlimited mileage warranty on parts and labor.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

diesel said:


> Anything replaced by the dealer I believe comes with 1 year unlimited mileage warranty on parts and labor.


To clarify: The vast majority of parts and services, PAID for by the customer, will have a 1yr, part and labor warranty.
Anything replaced DURING the warranty will only have the remaining warranty coverage....so, if a component that carries a 1yr P&L cust pay warranty, done, say at 34 months, will only have a two month warranty (36 month).

Rob


----------



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

Robby said:


> To clarify: The vast majority of parts and services, PAID for by the customer, will have a 1yr, part and labor warranty.
> Anything replaced DURING the warranty will only have the remaining warranty coverage....so, if a component that carries a 1yr P&L cust pay warranty, done, say at 34 months, will only have a two month warranty (36 month).
> 
> Rob


I believe this is correct. If its a warranty part it falls into the existing coverage.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Robby said:


> To clarify: The vast majority of parts and services, PAID for by the customer, will have a 1yr, part and labor warranty.
> Anything replaced DURING the warranty will only have the remaining warranty coverage....so, if a component that carries a 1yr P&L cust pay warranty, done, say at 34 months, will only have a two month warranty (36 month).
> 
> Rob


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

Update 1/25/16 - Replaced the reservoir (Part # 22978800) and cleared the code. No problems yet. It was VERY simple to replace. If you ca change oil/fuel filter, you can do this. With the DEF tank in the truck access is very easy. I was finished in under 30 minutes. [h=1][/h]


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

CosmosGoat said:


> Update 1/25/16 - Replaced the reservoir (Part # 22978800) and cleared the code. No problems yet. It was VERY simple to replace. If you ca change oil/fuel filter, you can do this. With the DEF tank in the truck access is very easy. I was finished in under 30 minutes. [h=1][/h]


Do you have to prime the line after installing the new def tank?

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

Its not a new tank, just the bucket that goes inside with the heater and pickup. The pump actually sits on top of that part. Just fired it up and its been 8 starts and 100+ miles with no issues.


----------



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

Its now been a bunch of starts, 500 miles and the car has been sitting both in the heated garage and outside in freezing temps, no issues. Before the new part, the CEL would come back in the 1st or 2nd start after. I am confident the problem is solved. 

On a side note, it is getting frustrating having to replace parts on a 2 year old 60,000 mile car. I really wish GM wuld step up and support the people who rolled the dice on the new diesel powered cars. Having to replace an O2 sensor and now the DEF parts at this point in the car's life seems very premature.


----------



## kmfinley93 (Oct 2, 2015)

CosmosGoat said:


> Its now been a bunch of starts, 500 miles and the car has been sitting both in the heated garage and outside in freezing temps, no issues. Before the new part, the CEL would come back in the 1st or 2nd start after. I am confident the problem is solved.
> 
> On a side note, it is getting frustrating having to replace parts on a 2 year old 60,000 mile car. I really wish GM wuld step up and support the people who rolled the dice on the new diesel powered cars. Having to replace an O2 sensor and now the DEF parts at this point in the car's life seems very premature.


Hey cosmos! 

Glad you're having the same problem as I am again. I figured I'd chime in with the issues I have had with my Cruze TD. 

Purchased at 44k. 63k on it now. 

-DF Wheel bearing
-Isolated complete battery depletion for no reason
-code P1089- 7 trips to dealer- they could not diagnose until I printed a thread here about it being HPFP and gave it to the dealer
-Now I've got a P21DD code. 

BTW, none of the issues above were covered under the Powertrain warranty. FORTUNATELY, I purchased an extended, but the $200 deductible is getting tiresome. THIS CAR IS 2 YEARS OLD. Warranty expires at 76k miles and I'm thinking it will be sold at 75k.

I drive a lot, and usually my truck. My 13' GMC sierra has 60k on it and I've not had a single issue. 19k miles on a CTD and the CEL is on more than its out.


----------



## KKCruze (Jul 7, 2016)

Robby said:


> OK, got it.
> 
> If the car is registered in California, certain parts get additional warranty.
> 
> ...


I'm in WI and i was told all the emissions crap was covered under a 70 or 80K emissions warranty (I can't remember).

I had my DEF tank heater replaced at 44K, I do NOT have an extended warranty. Then i also had the DEF tank replaced under warranty at 50K because it was leaking (under warranty as well).


----------



## kmfinley93 (Oct 2, 2015)

What dealer in WI?


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

https://www.gmoutletparts.com/oem-parts/gm-reservoir-assembly-84412930
So replacing the heater will resolve the P21DD CEL (though might have to have permanent CEL cleared by dealership?)


----------

